# Can Electric Cars Cause Cancer?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Matthew DeBord asks the unthinkable and concludes we just don't know, but also we don't have a choice anymore: EVs are the future.

More...


----------



## dataman19 (Oct 7, 2009)

Get Real,
Drinking water from the tap in most cities in the US will give you cancer, heck breathing the air in LA, Atlanta, Miami. Houston, Phoenix, (I could go on) will give you cancer.
..
That hot dog I ate for lunch could give me cancer (but sure beats that beansprout sandwich that my wife would have me eat). Sex gives you cancer - dang and I thought I would live fore ever...
...
It was only a matter of time before the sooth sayers would decend upon clean energy electric cars..
..
But I have a fix!!! Putting these little PC Coils (the same ones that extended cell phone reception) under the four corners of your seats, and under critical areas of your dash board will shield you from all those negative energy Ions being emitted by all those batteries. You can buy the whole kit with 25 Stick on coils for only $19.95 plus Shipping and handling - but wait!!! If you order now we will throw in an additional set for Free!!! Just pay separate shipping and handling....
...
Hey - if it worked for the cell phone gypsies - it could work here...
...
Just poking fun...
..
Dave M.
dataman19


----------

